# Day 155 Should I be worried??



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a pygmy goat that is on day 155 of her pregnancy. She lost her mucus plug about 3 weeks ago. Her udder is full but not tight. I am almost postivie she got pregnant when she did because she wanted it, over and over again! Should I call the vet or is this normal? I have never had one go over their day 150


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If she is not stressed or anything, she is fine. I have had a doe 163 days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The latest I've had a pygmy/nigi go was around 153...she'll let you know if she needs help, I'm sure she'll be delivering soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others...


hang in there...she should let you know... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a boer/nubian due on Jan 1st, and she waited until Jan 5th. The waiting game is fun isn't it? Even much more fun when they go OVER due! silly girls just want to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

No babies yet! I can't figure her out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Is she looking like she is getting close at all? I'm sorry she is keeping you waiting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...do you have any hair left.....? :hair: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm waiting on a doe who is on 155 also

I think it must be due to the moon cycle, full moon on Friday. Instinctively does will 'try' to kid within 3 days of a waxing or waning full moon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, and add a geomagnetic solar storm to the mix! lots of births


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

any chance at all she was bred at a later date? good luck with her!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm wondering that too minibarn, but she could just be trying to cook them a little more in there hehe  I think at this point for this doe and Katrina's doe --- they are just gonna pop those kids out and skip all the laboring LOL


----------



## Stacyross79 (Feb 11, 2011)

She must have gotten bred at a later date. I didn't notice her come back in though. So do you think I should plan on her kidding about 3 weeks later than the original due date? Her bag has gotten much much fuller over the past few days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...plan on her being due in 3 weeks time, but if she had a 5 day heat she would just be due 5 days later than what you expected...which would make her on 155 today, if she doesn't deliver in the next few days then count BACK to 145, which would be Feb 4th, then count ahead 18-21 days to get a "new" 145 day due date....She could deliver anywhere from the 23rd onward


----------

